
Canada's biggest cities move to regulate Airbnb, but it's no easy task - rhschan
http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/airbnb-municipal-regulations-canada-1.4164056
======
spoonie
I wonder if a kind of whistleblower's reward could help with enforcement?
Restaurants have to display their business licenses and food safety
certificates publicly. What if hosts also had to display their registration
certificates publicly? Guests who can't find the certificate could report the
host and receive a reward if the host is found to be violating.

The hard part would be spreading awareness of the reward to all possible
guests.

~~~
yladiz
The better solution, although Airbnb has fought this, is to pass regulation
forcing hosts to register with the city and forcing Airbnb to validate the
host's registration through some means. Airbnb postulates that it's not up to
it to figure out if a host is violating the law, but they deal with tax
regulations efficiently, and I think this is an extension of that.

